# fursuit head measurement



## WingDog (Aug 22, 2011)

So what is the approx space you want in a fursuit head. for example my head is about 22-23 inches. the head I am looking at buying is already made and says it is 25 inches and under, but how big is too big? Considering I may also be measuring wrong in the first place.


----------



## Sar (Sep 2, 2011)

First, get someone else to measure your head for you. 
If the size is the same, then 25inches and under should be fine.


----------

